# Hottest Guy on APS?



## Pinkie (Aug 12, 2004)

Well just to even it all out, Slatey maybe you could share your lovely balls with the hottest male on APS too.
Say if you want to add more there are too many boys on this site lol.

Oh it won;t let me add anymore for some reason :? Sowwy


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

You had to make it easy for me didnt you pinkie, with that crowd, im a shoe-in!!!!


----------



## Magpie (Aug 12, 2004)

Awwww, c'mon, lets have a fugliest comp again, I think I won last time


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Aug 12, 2004)

Magpie said:


> Awwww, c'mon, lets have a fugliest comp again, I think I won last time



Obviously I wasn't involved then  

Simon Archibald


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

LOL yes we should do something about guys. 
I am just not sure that my balls would be appreciated as price for winer. 
Mabe some hot girl should donate price and start comp.


----------



## herptrader (Aug 12, 2004)

Well Slateman obviously has the most balls.:shock: 

Judy will be unimpressed that I am not on the list of potentials!!!!


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Aug 12, 2004)

I made the list ^^^ :shock: Anyone who votes for me should be called a liar and publically shamed :!: 

Simon Archibald


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

David how come that you did not nominated Judy as hot girl? Noughty he?


----------



## Jonny (Aug 12, 2004)

The Sherminator 4 sure "I'm a sophisticated sex robot sent back through time to
change the future...for one lucky lady."

hahah :wink:


----------



## Pinkie (Aug 12, 2004)

I will add more options of anyone can tell me how? I think I maxxed it out.
Noooo Mags how did I forget you?!!? 

Re: Prize, maybe a few of Bry's famous eyeless rats? lol


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

how about a lock of the hottest chick's hair lol


----------



## herptrader (Aug 12, 2004)

Slateman said:


> David how come that you did not nominated Judy as hot girl? Noughty he?



Hey Jude is so cute and sexy that I should not have to.

How come she is not automatically included and awarded first prize at the same time?


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

I think that we should take nomination of guys only if they come with reasonable photo.
That way we will have shorter list.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

What about a date with the winner of the hottest chick thread??? 

How youuuuuuu doin Pinkie???? lol 8) :wink:


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

lol daavid i nominated but was too late


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

I have been on date last time 25 years ago. I would not know what to do. And on the top of it, I can lose my faulse teeth if I kiss passionately.
On the nother thought, I have no chance to win that date anyway.
Wooooow date with earthmother would be hartatack issue.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

WOO WOO!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

What the?????? 

Ahhh, immm scareddddd now!!!!


----------



## herptrader (Aug 12, 2004)

OuZo said:


> lol daavid i nominated but was too late



My gorgeous, dahrling wife's image is now posted in the gallery under "funny pictures". Not bad for a grand mother of two!!

I think they should restart the competiton so that she can be included!

The photo was taken on Christmas morning when she got the new plates and wheel cover for the Golden Gecko Mobile.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

funny pictures! lol give her a break!


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

Just to give my self edge.

I am not young, Not extremely good looking, BUT I can be handy in kitchen.

So girls . Give me the chance.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Aug 12, 2004)

Good to see all that imported slatey material is being put to good use.

Simon Archibald


----------



## herptrader (Aug 12, 2004)

Slateman said:


> Daavid how come that you did not nominated Judy as hot girl? Noughty he?



Hey some of us work for a living and cannot do the AP thang all day.

Perhaps you should have an APS Hottest Herp Couple comp. Attached is a shot of my ugly mug but it is beside my gorgeous wife so it can be balanced out a bit


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 12, 2004)

well im not voting i cant belive im not on there


----------



## OuZo (Aug 12, 2004)

lol jude is on display in the hot chicky babe thread now daavid


----------



## Slateman (Aug 12, 2004)

Lol David.
Must say that Jude is really great looking woman. She have hot smile and you are lucky man.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

jimmy your in the hottest chicky babe poll!
i know what the guys prize will be........

a hott new lacey g-string!
kissed by the hottest girl


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 12, 2004)

ha i tell u wat anyone that wants to vote for me just vote for shermy


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 12, 2004)

yay im winning


----------



## Tommo (Aug 12, 2004)

im not in it :shock: 

im shocked... :cry:


----------



## trader (Aug 12, 2004)

Slatey you are a handsome dude!  Nice talking with you on the phone last night. Good luck in the contest!! :wink: 

Cheers, Jude


----------



## herptrader (Aug 12, 2004)

Slateman said:


> Lol David.
> Must say that Jude is really great looking woman. She have hot smile and you are lucky man.



Whose da lucky man?? I'd be the the lucky man ;-)


----------



## soulweaver (Aug 12, 2004)

i refuse to answer on the grounds i'm not on the list  (sour grapes )


----------



## instar (Aug 12, 2004)

Dont beleive him girls, his wife sent me this happy snap, he was making her breakfast in bed, pretty soon the firebrigade arrived in their jet fire engine and managed to extinguish the blaze, but they did get a new kitchen! LOL :lol:


----------



## Tommo (Aug 12, 2004)

i refuse to answer this poll until i see my name on it and also this is one of the many woman mind tricks into making guys gay by making them say that a guy is hot

you cant make me :wink:


----------



## sxereturn (Aug 12, 2004)

I see the competition is fair...I'm not included.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

LMFAO instar.....funny work mate. Love it!


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

hold on.......

where is jonny and springherp!!!!
now they are sexy as!!!!!!


----------



## Jonny (Aug 12, 2004)

im ova here :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 12, 2004)

ooow where i don't see you


----------



## dobermanmick (Aug 12, 2004)

> i refuse to answer this poll until i see my name on it and also this is one of the many woman mind tricks into making guys gay by making them say that a guy is hot
> 
> you cant make me


MY thoughts exactly Tommo


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

C'mon ladies, Matt Damon is getting worried here!!!!


----------



## Hickson (Aug 12, 2004)

I suppose it's about time I stuck a pic up, even though I really hate having photos taken of me.








I'm the one on the right.



Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 12, 2004)

I can see why mate  Hehehe sorry buddy, just couldn't resist that one 
Now if Platty was in the pole he'd win hands down


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 13, 2004)

i thought he was the platy ohhh on the right my mistake


----------



## Hickson (Aug 13, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> Now if Platty was in the pole he'd win hands down



Actually, that's a she. But I can understand a herper could make that kind of mistake. 

Hix


----------



## instar (Aug 13, 2004)

If Shermys roo can poll, then Hixys Platypus ought to get a go ! :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 13, 2004)

Pick me!! Pick me!! Pick me!! ooh pick me!!......

Oh Well!! It worked for Donkey in Shrek........hehehehehe... 8) :lol: 

Shermy you aint got no chance with me in there mate.......... :roll: 

I'm the huggable hugsta.....LOL :wink: :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 13, 2004)

Oh look, someone voted for me yyyyaaaaaayyyyy.....

Oh, Shermy you can't vote for me ok, it must be by a female...........oh that's right you are eh!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 13, 2004)

That reminds me Magpie, you got your dang caravan back yet? :lol: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 13, 2004)

All I can say is HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAaaaaaarrrrrrr! OKAY!

Hey Hix, whats the go with the Platypussy? Does only the Male or Female have the venom spurry thingy? Or is there a certain way you can hold those little guys without getting hammered?


----------



## hey_im_sam (Aug 13, 2004)

:cry: I'd just like to add my vote to those guys who are crying because they didnt make the list  and to think i was gunna vote for you pinx! pshh


----------



## Magpie (Aug 13, 2004)

That reminds you of my caravan?
Nah, it's still in at the shop.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

this poll will be hard.,.........
the guys won't vote for eachother.....and there are limited amounts of girls to vote........


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

well i think they are all hott.....they have the best hobby in the world!!!!!!!
Go you good things


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like I'm one of the ugly ones!


----------



## Hickson (Aug 13, 2004)

moosenoose said:


> Hey Hix, whats the go with the Platypussy? Does only the Male or Female have the venom spurry thingy?



Moosey,

Only the male has the spurs and the venom. You wouldn't hold a male the way I was holding that young spunk. 

Gorgeous creatures. 

Hix


----------



## Magpie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey hix, I was told that all young platties have spurs and something like 10% of females retain them into adulthood??


----------



## Slateman (Aug 13, 2004)

Great platy Hix nice large animal. You have great job I think.

Instar; you are ruining my chance for date with hottest chick on APS.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 13, 2004)

maybe we should change this poll to the coolest spunk in APS
that way the guys will vote


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

pft i didn't even get nominated... and jimmy u just wish u were sherm. 
So come on lady's make a poll 4 me to be in this poll. 
plzzzzzzz
pete


----------



## Hickson (Aug 13, 2004)

Magpie said:


> Hey hix, I was told that all young platties have spurs and something like 10% of females retain them into adulthood??



I hadn't heard that, but it wouldn't surprise me if it was true. 



Slatey said:


> You have great job I think.



*Had* a great job. I don't work with platypus anymore, left Taronga a couple of years ago (long, long, sad story). 

Now I work with food.

Hix


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

atleast u can eat what u work with now. u couldn't do that at the zoo.


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 13, 2004)

Magpie said:


> That reminds you of my caravan?
> Nah, it's still in at the shop.



Yeah mate, just my warped sense of humor ........... and too much Jerry Springer


----------



## hugsta (Aug 13, 2004)

> pft i didn't even get nominated... and jimmy u just wish u were sherm.
> So come on lady's make a poll 4 me to be in this poll.
> plzzzzzzz
> pete



Don't worry Pete, I just got lucky. I think they were desperate for numbers and was just the first name they picked out after the "nice boys" were picked......  8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Lol. not likely as u have 11%of the votes so far. p.s i didn't vote, i just clicked on the view results link. 
cheers
pete


----------



## hugsta (Aug 13, 2004)

I didn't vote either Pete, so I don't know who voted for me...... :roll: :lol: 

Hope it wasn't Shermy.......eeeewwww


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Shermy voted for me.
I know this because he asked me for cyber on MSN last night :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

WOW this is BIG news. so how good was he :wink: :? :twisted:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 13, 2004)

> Shermy voted for me.
> I know this because he asked me for cyber on MSN last night


I don't know who to worry about more.......you Brodes......or


> WOW this is BIG news. so how good was he


you liberated......... :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Ive had better


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

yeah i m sure i have 2. LOL joking hugsta. speaking of hugs... would u like one :twisted:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 13, 2004)

Hix said:


> moosenoose said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Hix, whats the go with the Platypussy? Does only the Male or Female have the venom spurry thingy?
> ...



Thanks Hixster


----------



## hugsta (Aug 13, 2004)

> yeah i m sure i have 2. LOL joking hugsta. speaking of hugs... would u like one


oooohhh baby!!! You sweet talker you Liberated.....mmmmm.... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Brodz y would u swing the other way??? have u seen the polls yet? ur winning.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

i was joking dude!
Im not gay! not for me im afraid, I enjoy breasts too much


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

yeah tit... yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, oh well yes anyways uhhum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Baritji said:


> Im not gay! not for me im afraid, I enjoy breasts too much



Doesnt count when they are your own breasts, FATBOY! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

ouch!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't worry Brodes, Shermans just jealous cause has only himself to play with........don't ya "stumpy" hehehe :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Yeah


----------



## pythonkisses (Aug 15, 2004)

OK OK WHERE IS THE GIRL ONE HMMMMMMMMMMMMM

All the guys get it first lol

The Angel girl on here?
The devil girl on here?


Am the Devil but with a warm heart


----------



## Nicole (Aug 15, 2004)

Ohhh, don't make me choose just one...

Here's a fundraising idea for next time our Rough-Scaled sponsorship is up for renewal, the "Men of APS 2005" calendar?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

I think we all agree that this should be the front cover






I do nude pictures at 500 bucks per exposure!

Brodie


----------



## Bryony (Aug 16, 2004)

eww nudie pics by school kidz!
GOO

i think we need another poll so we can have a fair vote....but hold on....there is only like 10 chicks on this forum......and the guys wont vote for each other......hmmmm


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

I voted for the hottest guy...
























me!!!


----------



## Bryony (Aug 16, 2004)

whats the prize for the hoittest guy????
i have another idea........

the girls get slateys balls
the guys get something from pythonkisses collection :wink:   :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks like Brodes might take out the comp the hotstuff guru, so is he old enough to take a prize from pk's collection? Maybe i can keep it here till he is?? LOL


----------



## Bryony (Aug 16, 2004)

i don't think your old enough either..........
or you huggy

maybe we should just give the winner a plant


----------



## hugsta (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Bry.......sitting here all nice and quiet and BAM!! Bryony slips in the knife to the kidneys.......... :wink: :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Aug 16, 2004)

Baritji said:


> I think we all agree that this should be the front cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well in that case i got a 1000 bucks stip buddy ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## instar (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks like your a favorite Red! :wink:


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 16, 2004)

OuZo said:


> how about a lock of the hottest chick's hair lol


 From what part of the body?


----------



## Bryony (Aug 16, 2004)

fuscy! :shock: 
now thats a bit rude


----------



## Slateman (Aug 16, 2004)

He ment underarm hair? Looks like he likes german ladies.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm thinking more along the lines of a particular woman I recently meet.
She had everything a man could desire - Muscles, Mustache and a deep voice


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Aug 16, 2004)

:cry:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 16, 2004)

> I'm thinking more along the lines of a particular woman I recently meet.
> She had everything a man could desire - Muscles, Mustache and a deep voice


Sounds a bit like sexlatina if you ask me......


----------



## Nome (Aug 16, 2004)

hugsta said:


> > I'm thinking more along the lines of a particular woman I recently meet.
> > She had everything a man could desire - Muscles, Mustache and a deep voice
> 
> 
> Sounds a bit like sexlatina if you ask me......



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Aug 16, 2004)

you're so rude fuscy lol 



> She had everything a man could desire - Muscles, Mustache and a deep voice



oh so she was greek? :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

THats just nasty.


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 16, 2004)

Poor Girl


----------



## rodentrancher (Aug 16, 2004)

I voted for Slatey!! Love a man who can cook. Not my fave pastime I'm afraid. Nor is washing dishes or ironing!!! LOL!! But a girl has to do what a girl has to do! Bugga


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 16, 2004)

Just as long as the girl knows she has to do it


----------



## OuZo (Aug 16, 2004)

> THats just nasty.



i am greek lib so im allowed to say it lol


----------



## Slateman (Aug 17, 2004)

rodentrancher said:


> I voted for Slatey!! Love a man who can cook. Not my fave pastime I'm afraid. Nor is washing dishes or ironing!!! LOL!! But a girl has to do what a girl has to do! Bugga



I love to cook for my family.
Since I stoped to do business on big way 2 years ago, We share our duty at home. My wife is washing and cleaning and I am suply and cooking workforce. That is giving her more time to be nice to me. :lol:


----------



## instar (Aug 17, 2004)

Lol good on you Slatey, just keep that emergency triple o nearby! :lol:


----------



## Miss_Magickal (Aug 17, 2004)

GO SLATEY.................. any man who cooks gets my vote.............sorry simon


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Aug 17, 2004)

No probs Caz 

Simon Archibald


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

hey brodes!
looks like you have a date with pinx and me 
thats if we are tieing still


----------



## cwarren72 (Aug 18, 2004)

and why isn't my name up there?


----------



## Bryony (Aug 18, 2004)

don't worry....there are lots of people who didn't make it up there......too many guys!!!
we have another one soon


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2004)

.....and the fat bloke is coming home with a late charge!!
Look out Brode. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah, i knew you would vote yourself back in when you could get back in to the site!!! 

Welcome back dude


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2004)

hehehehehe


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 19, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha i think i'll vote for you Greg cause you are such a damn fine looking dude in your avatar.

You know what, if you stopped chasing parked cars you could look even better...LMAO

Now i can relate to dugabows sig..hehe


----------



## NoOne (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey someones lookin.....hehe......people on this site have bad taste in music. Never heard the song Greg the stop sign!


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2004)

TISM


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 19, 2004)

Can't say i have dugabow..but it does look like Greg missed the stop sign...hehehe


----------



## NoOne (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey go Geggy!


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah go you good thing....only 2 votes behind mate!


----------



## stretch (Aug 19, 2004)

Ummmmmmmmmmmm...where is African on this list?!?!?!?!!


----------



## earthmother (Aug 19, 2004)

Hmmm, I see Brodes is in the lead. I think you need an age group survey, I couldn't possibly vote for the younguns. !! 

I had the choice of voting for the hunks of spunk - Slatey and Lutzd. Then I just couldn't decide and well, you didn't add Afro. I was out of options. 

Hix got my vote because he fits the criteria and couldn't be one of my kids.  
Every other choice seemed wrong somehow - lol. 
Hey Shermy! You are a Darling, and very nice lookin, but you call me 'Mum' - I just couldn't vote for you. lol.

Em


----------



## stretch (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey EM, who on earth is that in your photo? Slighty disturbing!


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 19, 2004)

Oh Stretchy Babe, I love you too


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

holey ****, this thing still going. waste of time in my opinion, its common knowledge that i m the best looker.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 19, 2004)

Liberated said:


> holey poo, this thing still going. waste of time in my opinion, its common knowledge that i m the best looker.



Damn right! You're a hot looking bloke Libber!  :lol:  :lol: It's in the bag!


----------



## earthmother (Aug 19, 2004)

Hello Stretch,

Hard to believe I know - but that is actually a friend and didn't have the gun loaded, But don't tell anybody he's got it Okay? 
whoops.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 19, 2004)

> .....and the fat bloke is coming home with a late charge!!
> Look out Brode.



How much did you pay for those votes Greg.....hehehehe :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

thanks moose, and i m sure that u would take out second prize


----------



## instar (Aug 20, 2004)

your rompin it in, stupid sexy Red! lol :lol:


----------



## Nome (Aug 20, 2004)

stretch said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmm...where is African on this list?!?!?!?!!



WAs wondering that myself :? :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Aug 20, 2004)

earthmother said:


> Hix got my vote because he fits the criteria and couldn't be one of my kids.



Thanks Muddy! I knew I could count on you!

    

Hix


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 20, 2004)

Liberated said:


> thanks moose, and i m sure that u would take out second prize



:lol: :lol: :lol: Yep, we're the dark horses in this race! :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Aug 20, 2004)

Nome said:


> stretch said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmmmmmmmmm...where is African on this list?!?!?!?!!
> ...



YOU HAVE TO BE JOKING GIRLS.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 20, 2004)

I decided to give the others a chance this year ladies  But thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Woma_n (Aug 20, 2004)

What about Ricko? I think he is the hottest


----------



## koreanmug (Aug 20, 2004)

I AM!!! LOL


----------



## Slateman (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks like Baritji is the hotest guy on APS.
He win date with Hotest girl Bryony. 
Only problem is that he have to talk her in to it. LOL

Congratulation Baritji you hot spunky animal.


----------



## OuZo (Aug 29, 2004)

lol sorry slatey but greg won it! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Go Greg you good thing!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Actually when Slatey made that post we were tied.
That extra vote was made for Greg about an hour after slatey posted. Still counts in my books though  WD Greg!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

I can't believe this thred is still going, don't u's hav anything better to do with ur time?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

ah ha! Your reading AND posting in this thread as well..watch ure mouth


----------



## Slateman (Aug 30, 2004)

He is just jeleous Baritji. 
And yes Greg is the man now. Sorry Bryony, Change your arangements.


----------



## Bryony (Aug 30, 2004)

woo hoo!!!
hey greggles you hot sexy beast!
will APS sponser this hot date?
lol


----------



## Acanthophis (Aug 30, 2004)

Baritji is now tied, and to think I get to meet this chap!
Better keep my wife away from him! ha ha ha

Jerry


----------



## Slateman (Aug 30, 2004)

Bryony we would have to do another collection and Greg is strongly against this type of things. LOL


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 30, 2004)

I reckon you should get PK to accessorise you for the evening Bryony


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 30, 2004)

Maybe in something like her avatar wouldn't go astray! lol I reckon I'd be pretty good at body painting hee, hee


----------



## Bryony (Aug 30, 2004)

lol
you kinky little bugggers!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 30, 2004)

You can paint the body moose and I'll fit the halo and wings......LOL

P.S. I'll make sure you don't get any runs in the paintwork as well........ :twisted: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 30, 2004)

hugsta said:


> You can paint the body moose and I'll fit the halo and wings......LOL
> 
> P.S. I'll make sure you don't get any runs in the paintwork as well........ :twisted: :lol:



Got yourself a deal Hugsta :wink: When are you coming down Byrony? :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 30, 2004)

lol
nah i'll pass 
you 2 can have fun together


----------



## hugsta (Aug 30, 2004)

mmmmmmm, that's not like you Bry, you always like to be the centre of attention. :wink: 

Besides it's water based paint so it scrubs off easy...... :shock: :lol: 

Who wants that job??????????? :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm so sad!





















What a spoilsport!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 30, 2004)

It was ok to dress up at PK's but oh no! lets not get ourselves painted.....muhahahaha :twisted: :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Aug 30, 2004)

fine!
you can paint me with paint bombs!
lol
 nah i won't look good as a smurf


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 30, 2004)

was that M an M or was it meant to be an O


----------



## hugsta (Aug 30, 2004)

Which m would that be moosey........ :roll:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 30, 2004)

hugsta said:


> Which m would that be moosey........ :roll:



Sorry my warped sense of humour again! The 'M' in Bombs :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 30, 2004)

> Sorry my warped sense of humour again! The 'M' in Bombs


Yeah I know......LOL :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 30, 2004)

reminds me of an experience I once had with chocolate flavoured body paint


----------



## instar (Aug 30, 2004)

What Afro? you had to take it back because it wouldnt stay on the fence when it rained? :lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 30, 2004)

hahahahaha


----------



## Slateman (Aug 30, 2004)

I have chocolate paint only in my undies. I am sure that this is what Afro saw last time. He is old and forgetfull.


----------



## Slateman (Aug 30, 2004)

Bryony said:


> woo hoo!!!
> hey greggles you hot sexy beast!
> will APS sponser this hot date?
> lol



Bryony, price is so good that you do not need sponsor for that. Boys will be only happy to pay.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 30, 2004)

> I have chocolate paint only in my undies. I am sure that this is what Afro saw last time. He is old and forgetfull.



For some reason I don't think that was chocolate Slatey..... :shock: :wink:


----------

